# A new Fantasy plastic kit?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a quick question for you, if you could have a new Fantasy plastic kit made and on sale as of tomorrow what would you pick as your top 3 wish list? 

Mine would be plastic Savage Orcs, plastic Horrors of Tzeentch and a plastic Wood Elf Lord box (like the Orc Warboss box).


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Greater daemons-Dead cert 
failing that Chosen and/or Manticores


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

id say kroxigor, terradons, a plastic saurus hero (like orc warboss kit) and maybe a plastic warplightning cannon.
:mrgreen:​


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Chaos War Mammoth, Dwarf Airship or Skeleton war elephant.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dragon Ogres, Plastic Chaos Lord (with the Different Mark possibilities - I'd easily pay £30 to use the stuff - if they had the Daemonic Steed, on foot, Disc of Tzeentch, Juggernaut, Palanquin, etc), Shaggoth, Hellcannon.

Alternatively, a plastic Slann - I'm just not keen of having the dead weight of the Palanquin on just the little clear plastic.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

A plastic Dreadlord box set, better still if they threw in a dark steed/cold one. Aside from that, I'm happy for them to release _anything_ in plastic - certainly core choices like Dark Riders or Harpies.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd have to say plastic Plague bearers or Pink Horrors... I'd take the plague bearers first because a unit of 15 is about 70 US. Try making a Nurgle Army cheap LOL


----------



## The Suneater (Feb 22, 2009)

Kholek
and 
Chaos war mammoth


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> I'd have to say plastic Plague bearers or Pink Horrors... I'd take the plague bearers first because a unit of 15 is about 70 US. Try making a Nurgle Army cheap LOL


I'd like to see Ink Horrors if they went back to the older style as I yhink they have far more character.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

certainly plastic ushabti, tomb scorpions or tomb swarms.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Chosen, though personally I wouldn't mind some questing or grail knights.


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

black knights, varghulf, blood knights

more crypt ghouls in a box wouldnt hurt either


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Any of the dwarf special units (Hammerers and Ironbreakers especially) and a dwarf lord be nice. I think proper plastic Longbeards, rather than warriors with masks on. :angry:


Kuffy


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> Chosen, though personally I wouldn't mind some questing or grail knights.


while bretonnians do quite well plastic-kit wise, as someone who's fingers dissolve super-glue, I would love plastic grail knights.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

plastic chaos lord, plastic greater daeoms, plastic chaos dragon


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Plastic Bearers and Pink horrors. 

It would be nice to not have to convert 80% of my Nurgle/Tzen armys.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely Dark Riders, followed closely by a Cold One Chariot.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Ironbreakers.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd rather see the totality of GWs kits in plastic. Comparatively speaking, the metals are now just insufficient for the market, for a variety of reasons. Plastics are the better alternative all around if only at this point.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

I have to agree with jaren, plastic Ushabti models would be great.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

A hammerer/ironbreaker kit would be great, make dwarven infantry less ridiculous. After that, dark riders. I don't see why they couldn't do a joint plastic Dark Rider/Ellyrian Reaver/Wild Rider box.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragon Ogres, warshrine, chaos lord/sorceror ala the 40k CSM, but for fantasy WoC.

A bit focussed on WoC but these would be awesome!


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

Plaguebearers, Horrors, Greater Daemons, Heralds, and Seekers.

Cheaper Bloodcrushers would also be nice.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

surprised no one mentioned skaven, in particular the slaves, jezzivals, Gutter runners


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Dragon Ogres, Plastic Chaos Lord (with the Different Mark possibilities - I'd easily pay £30 to use the stuff - if they had the Daemonic Steed, on foot, Disc of Tzeentch, Juggernaut, Palanquin, etc), Shaggoth, Hellcannon.


Summed it up perfectly for me there Vaz. Although I do have one addition to make to the list: EVERYTHING!! That's right, enough with the metal crap, give us all plastic GW.


----------



## waaaghsokro (Feb 7, 2009)

#1 Plastic Spear Chukkas
#2 Plastic Savage Orcs
#3 Plastic Trolls (i don't want to have to buy 6 skull passes)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm of the opinion that every ranked up infantry unit should be in plastic. Monsters, war machines, and characters in pewter...fine. But a lot of units have to be bought a rank at a time for $22 USD, so a full unit of 20 ends up around 100 bucks, and that's lame. 

Some things that -really- need the plastic treatment pronto-- these are all -very- common units in their resepective armies, and a full unit is easily 100 bucks:
-Savage Orcs
-High Elf Swordmasters, Phoenix Guard, and White Lions
-Dwarf Hammerers, Slayers, and Ironbreakers
-Dark Elf Blackguard, Witches, and Executioners.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Plastic Wyverns would be awesome and Plastic snotling pump wagon.


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

Rhinox! would be very nice and make the scrap launcher a lot lighter :biggrin:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Dwarven Airship I've got to agree on, as I always say Dwarven Airship for "what would you like for Warhammer?" questions.

Plastic Cathayan infantry and cavalry. That would be sweet. (Though there would probably need to be both light infantry with different weapon options, a la Empire State Troops, and heavy infantry, as well as possibly 2 sorts of cavalry.)

But the suggestions above all have merit, especially any of those involving O&G, Dwarves or wood Elves...

:east of the Sun cyclops:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

There's no standout kit that I think is a must have at the moment as GW are slowly getting round to the majority of them and many units still metal can be kitbashed with some imagination and thats the part I enjoy the most anyway.
That said I would like to see some heavily armoured plastic Dwarfs so you could make the elite units but If I could choose anything it would be race specific conversion sprues with weapons and equiptment like sheilds,pistols or whatever was relevent to the race to make indivdualising armies so much easier.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

A plastic Bretonnian lord would be nice (with lots of extras ect) The steam tank, but thats on its way anyway and i guess some more dragons like the High elves one would be nice.


----------

